# BOUGHT A NEW BOAT!



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, ice-out is getting closer with every passing day! Can't wait for the water to start running. Today I broke with some coin and bought a new boat. I upgraded my 14" Fisher Avenger with a 25 HP Johnson. I settled on a Crestliner 1600 Fish Hawk with a side console. The rig is equipped with a 75 HP Evinrude Etec.

Not that I am looking to start a debate over boats but this model fit my particular style and needs for a mid sized boat. My father and I kept the 18 footer for bigger water and longer trips. My question to the forum is about the engine.

This is our first Etec. We have mostly been OMC our whole lives with all of our engines. Never had an ounce of problems with them. I did look into every available engine out there from 2 strokes to 4 strokes. Settled on the Etec because of prior experience with Evinrude and what I found on the web. Anyone attached to this forum own one and care to render their opinion on its performance? Appreciate any feedback. Mike


----------



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

Can`t help ya with the motor.I`ve got a 16`starcraft w/40 force.
Good fishing with your new ride.We`ll probabley be sharing some of the same waters @ some point .
Good luck
Bob


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Won't be long and you will be able to get your new toy wet.

Good luck with your new boat. :beer:


----------



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

Well we have gotten it out on the water and taken a couple of rides. Even took the poles with us the other day. Water was 39 degrees so there was not much action. Kinda like this board lately! Where is everyone? Got a couple of inches of snow today so that should really help the cause! Hoping for some warmer weather in the next couple of days. My main fishing lake is just about iced out. Next week were gonna get after them. Good luck guys!


----------



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

nyTrooper...I`d like to get after`em now also...BUT...season does`nt open up `til may here in NY(1st sat).So until then lake ontario trout will have to do :homer: !!
Bob


----------



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

ENCON tells me if you are not targeting them and catch one you just have to release it without unnecessary delay or harm. Of course, I can't say that I really expect a sunny to hit a 8" stick bait!


----------



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

It`d be a BIG sunni.Good luck when the season opens.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nothing beats the feeling of a new boat.....enjoy it and get that first scar in it right away so you can sleep better when the next one comes.


----------

